# My Nissan Sunny B14 in HK



## fourlong (Jun 26, 2005)

PLS GIVE ME COMMENT  :cheers: :hal: :fluffy:


----------



## nismoflip6 (Jul 15, 2005)

Nice and clean bro...great job :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice! I like the body kit.

Hmmm Extreme yet Subtle? lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love it!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

can we get a 3/4 shot?

Seth


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

where's the pix?


----------



## fourlong (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks you :jump:


----------



## CuLTclasSiC (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice lookin b14


----------

